# Just got a new BOV!



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I am pretty excited I just got a brand new BOV. :wave:
bought a 2015 vehicle as a BOV to enjoy the ultimate reliability in a brand new body-on-frame mid size hard as nails. truck.

This one is the Pro4X with the skidplates for oilpan, transfer case and fueltank.

For those not familiar with the Xterra it is the SUV version of the famous Nissan Frontier midsize truck.

I was originally going to get the Frontier but I was impressed by the short turn radius of the XTerra( shorter wheelbase) its ability to make quick U turns in the face of a threat and this loaded and attractive Xterra one was available for a deal since the dealerships GM had been driving it and had put 490 miles on it.














































Machined wheels for lightness paired with incredible strenght:


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats on your new BOV Hope it serves you well...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

congratulations!
Wish I had that kind of money. This is mine right now as long as I keep up on the payments!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words fella.s

Guess I should have added its my 1st brand new vehicle in 20 yrs..


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice rig! I prefer older vehicles, not because of an EMP threat, but because with a 95 Chevy truck I have ready availability of replacement parts, and I she can look like an old truck but have some surprises under the hood


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweet BlueZ, and it's Blue just like you. LOL


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I just got back from the store and added a quality Siphon, a 12V power airpump for tires and a tire plug kit to the truck into its cubby holes in the back.
Also a blanket that serves to protect the cargo floor will serve as an emergency blanket


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

BlueZ said:


> Thanks for the kind words fella.s
> 
> Guess I should have added its my 1st brand new vehicle in 20 yrs..


It's been 17 years since buying a brand new vehicle for us, hope the Xterra works out good for you. I doubt that we will buy a brand new vehicle anywhere in our future, we just don't like all the electronic stuff that runs the new ones, maybe it's just me but I have a hard time visualizing not having a mechanical connection between the accelerator pedal and the throttle body or diesel injector pump.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice set of wheels! Should run reliably for years with good maintenance.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

That's a really nice truck BlueZ! You clearly have too much disposable income.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a 2008 Nissan Titan and it's been trouble free. Only thing I've had to replace was a door speaker. I don't know much about the XTerras but I know that engine is used in just about every line Nissan makes for a reason. Loved it in a Murano my ex drove.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

labotomi said:


> I have a 2008 Nissan Titan and it's been trouble free. Only thing I've had to replace was a door speaker. I don't know much about the XTerras but I know that engine is used in just about every line Nissan makes for a reason. Loved it in a Murano my ex drove.


They had a Nissan Titan PRO4X on sale as well.
Black exterior , Black Leather just how I like it.

A _lot_ of capability in that truck, but for a city dweller like myself it was too large.

So I stuck to my guns and went with the Frontier/XTerra Chassis which is to a great extent based on the Titans but smaller exterior dimensions.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Only 500 miles is nice to find. 

Are the Hankooks the factory installed tires?!?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> I am pretty excited I just got a brand new BOV. :wave:
> bought a 2015 vehicle as a BOV to enjoy the ultimate reliability in a brand new body-on-frame mid size hard as nails. truck.
> 
> This one is the Pro4X with the skidplates for oilpan, transfer case and fueltank.
> ...


Nice rig. SHTF or TEOTWAWKI will you be able to spray paint brown, black and greens on that nice blue finish and chrome?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Electric blue Nissan? Did it come with a matching handbag? 

Kidding! Nice SUV.

Here's my work vehicle (top) not to be confused with my personal vehicle (bottom).


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Electric blue Nissan? Did it come with a matching handbag?
> 
> Kidding! Nice SUV.
> 
> Here's my work vehicle (top) not to be confused with my personal vehicle (bottom).


I don't know Sentry, they both look like CIA or NSA type issue vehicles.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> I don't know Sentry, they both look like CIA or NSA type issue vehicles.


Viking the difference is Sentry is in law Enforcement and the other two agencies are into law breaking.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Nice rig. SHTF or TEOTWAWKI will you be able to spray paint brown, black and greens on that nice blue finish and chrome?


yes, yes I will .. already eyeing a stash of rattle cans


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I`m envious and I hope that it gives you many years of fun and safe driving my advice is to get a good factory maintenance manual http://www.nicoclub.com/FSM/Xterra/2015 Xterra/ it will help on the long term ownership.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Only 500 miles is nice to find.
> 
> Are the Hankooks the factory installed tires?!?


Yes they are for this model year on the PRO4X trim.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I am still super excited about this vehicle!!! took it out into the dirt a bit:


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Not sure how I didn't see this sooner. But gratz and hope the new ride is treating you well.


----------

